# a good beer in sydney?



## TNT650R (19/5/13)

Hi brewers!
I will be in sydney in early June,
can you tell me the best places where enjoy a good craft beer?
I travel alone so if someone wants to enjoy the beer with me, will be great to know some Aussie homebrewers!


----------



## fletcher (19/5/13)

hey mate,

check this place out if you're near surry hills/darlinghurst. a short walk from central station

http://www.thelocal.com.au/SYD/


----------



## TNT650R (19/5/13)

Thanks Flatcher!
the local sounds good!!!so much taps!!!great!!
I've already sign the address!!I haven't decide which hostel book yet..but anyway for a good beer I can walk!(or catch a bus  )


----------



## /// (19/5/13)

Hear the siren call of Frankies Pizza ...


----------



## TNT650R (19/5/13)

I will hear!!thanks mate!


----------



## TNT650R (21/5/13)

Are there any brewpub or craft brewery in sydney?
Is there a website where I can find the list of all the craft brewery in Australia?
In Italy we have this site:
www.microbirrifici.org
here you can find the map of italy with all the craft breweries
http://www.microbirrifici.org/beer_italy_maps.aspx

Do you have anything like that?It will be useful for me..for example when I was in Brisbane I worked 2 weeks in Bulreigh and I didn't know that the bighead is there...I've discovered it only last week because I read the label! :chug:


----------



## ajmuzza (22/5/13)

TNT650R said:


> Are there any brewpub or craft brewery in sydney?
> Is there a website where I can find the list of all the craft brewery in Australia?
> In Italy we have this site:
> www.microbirrifici.org
> ...


I'm in Italy at the moment and have got to say that some of the artignale beers here are stunning. Btw what's a bloke from nyngan doing in Italy (I'm originally from cobar). As for pubs in sydney - try harts behind grosvenor place.


----------



## vykuza (22/5/13)

The Union in Newtown is also a good choice if you're in the inner west (8kms from the CBD or so, easily accessible by public transport).

The Lord Nelson is a small brewpub in the Rocks part of Sydney that has been turning out amazing beer for decades.

Also seconding Harts if you're in the city.


----------



## kendoll (22/5/13)

I always enjoy the Australian Heritage Hotel (in the Rocks), they don't brew themselves but have a good number of Aussie beers on tap complimented by a very large range in bottles.

Helps that the food there is good too.

Second both the Lord Nelson and Harts. When in June are you here?

Ken


----------



## piraterum (22/5/13)

+1 suggestions so far


1. Local Taphouse - 20 Taps local, interstate and International http://www.thelocal.com.au/SYD/
2. Harts Pub - 12 Taps local and interstate http://hartspub.com/
3. Lord Nelson 6 Ales brewed on site http://www.lordnelsonbrewery.com/
4. Union Hotel Newtown 18 beers local & interstate - look them up on facebook for a taplist

There are one or two others that have craft beer but those are the best ones.


----------



## NewtownClown (22/5/13)

Young Henry's in Newtown is a short bus ride from the city. They are a brewery with a bar
http://www.younghenrys.com/
and are within walking distance of the afore mentioned Union Hotel
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Union-Hotel-Newtown/128574123861084

PM me as I live near both and will have a beer with you


----------



## TNT650R (22/5/13)

Thanks mates!I take note of all!!!

Young's Henry's
Lord Nelson
Harts
Local Tap House(the name is already a guarantee!)
Union Hotel Newtown
Australian Heritage Hotel (in the Rocks)
Frankies pizza

I will be in Sydney in early June I think around 3th or 4....and I don't know but I think to spend there 2 or more weeks...depends what will happen!!
So I will enjoy to have a beer (or more) with you guys!!
ajmuzza in the last 10 years we had an explosion of craft brewery we have around 350 400 craft brewery...not all of them are good..some are very bad some normal but I think that we have some amazing brewery!And they won a lots of european contest.
You need to taste:
Tipo Pils of Birrificio Italiano (Birrificio means Brewery)is the best european pils from 3 or 4 years....(germany is not happy   )
Wabi of Birrificio Orse Verde is one of my favourite beer and the brewer is friend of mine.
Zest of Birrificio Extraomens
al the beers that you can find of the Birrificio BIDU, Montegioco, Croce di Malto,
Via Emilia Birrificio del Ducato
and other...
where are you exactly?maybe I can tell you some good place to drink, If I know the area...


----------



## mattfos01 (22/5/13)

NewtownClown said:


> Young Henry's in Newtown is a short bus ride from the city. They are a brewery with a bar
> http://www.younghenrys.com/
> and are within walking distance of the afore mentioned Union Hotel
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Union-Hotel-Newtown/128574123861084
> ...


Yeah me too, drop me a pm.


----------



## TNT650R (22/5/13)

I will!!I will!!
It's sounds great I won't drink alone and better I can speak about good beer and homebrewing with someone after six months!!!
thanks mates!


----------



## TNT650R (3/6/13)

Hi guys!
I will arrive in sydney on thursday! evening...and I haven't booked any hostel yet...I don't know I haven't understand how the city is willing :mellow:


----------



## jaypes (4/6/13)

77 IPA from Harts Pub


----------



## kendoll (5/6/13)

Vivid Sydney is still on so the city should be quite busy (more so than usual). I will be around the OPT to catch some of the light show (and getting a pulled pork roll from Eat Art Truck).

Ken


----------



## fletcher (5/6/13)

TNT650R said:


> Hi guys!
> I will arrive in sydney on thursday! evening...and I haven't booked any hostel yet...I don't know I haven't understand how the city is willing :mellow:


jump onto hostelworld.com and see what's in sydney. there's a decent one near me (actually, there are a thousand near me near central) called Bounce. a bit more $$ but apparently one of the best backpackers in sydney. it's close enough walk to some nice pubs and of course, the local taphouse.


----------



## TNT650R (7/6/13)

I red your post just now....and it s too late...anyway I m in surry hill!i booked in capitan cook hostel...it is not so bad..but the best thing is that I m at 2min from the tap house!!!!!!!!


----------



## fletcher (7/6/13)

i would have come for a beer tonight but my little pup is getting the 'chop' today (getting de-sexed), so i'm staying home to make sure he's alright


----------



## TNT650R (7/6/13)

You feral!!!poor puppy!!give a berer to him for forget this horrible day!!anyway don't worry,we have time!


----------



## stm (7/6/13)

Also in Surry Hills is the Macquarie Hotel on Wentworth Avenue, they have a range of craft beers.


----------



## fletcher (7/6/13)

TNT650R said:


> You feral!!!poor puppy!!give a berer to him for forget this horrible day!!anyway don't worry,we have time!


yeah every time i brew i give him a tiny tiny sip. he loves it 

he's my brewing assistant


----------



## TNT650R (7/6/13)

Right!!!now!!!the TNT attack take place!

In the local I'm with a bitter in my hand!
After this I will take the tadting paddle.

The nice thing is there is one Italian beer


----------



## markjd (7/6/13)

I can recommend Harts; had a few pints there while visiting Sydney recently. The walk up the hill from Circular Quay was hard work!


----------



## TNT650R (7/6/13)

In my plan there is to leave here, eat in frankies pizza and finish the night in the rocks pubs...definitly will be hard to cameb
ack!


----------



## TNT650R (8/6/13)

Hey guys!
I m still alive!sfter taphouse i went to ftankies pizza but there is too much time to wait.. Maybe fifty people were waiting outside the local..so i decide to go at the rocks lord nelson before an australian hermitage after two very nice place!


----------



## Bizier (8/6/13)

I was super surprised with the Lord Albert? In surry. Handpumps and all in what used to be a vb hole.


----------



## TNT650R (8/6/13)

handspump?!?!?!cool!!!have they some real ales on cask??


----------



## TNT650R (10/6/13)

Yesterday I had a very nice evening at the union hotel with the NewtownClown!!!
we enjoy some good beers and after 6 month I came back to talk about beer and brew with someone!!!!!!You can't understand how much I 've enjoed the moment!!!It's like to come back to breath!!!
instead today I'd the lunch in a "normal"pub with vb carlton and many more...but they have also on tap the young's real ale, never tasted before but it's a real real ale!!!! a finger of persistant foam, nice copper color, elegant hop aroma(quite sure that there are galaxy and not all english hops..), in mouth a nice body with caramel malt tofee and a nice bitter finish that clean the mounth and make you ready for another sip!
very good job!!
this week I wanna try to visit the brewery!


----------



## TNT650R (15/6/13)

I guys my beer tour in sydney continue!
on thursday I went in The hearts pub before dinner...and I've taste their beer...but I was a bit disappointed...because on 3their beers (pale ale golden ale and porter) only the porter hadn't problems..insted I supposed that pale ale and expecially the golden ale were gone!I supposed that beers were on time for to much time do you know what I mean?they stinky of sewer, in the pale ale was only light smell instead the golden ale was very bad... I try to say that to the barman he said REALLY?!yes..have a taste..he take a sip from tap but he didn't say me nothing...mmh it's sad..when I worked i a beer pub with all craft beer on tap, if the keg has problem new we call the brewery but when some keg spend too much time on tap and start to has problem we throw it away....
anyway the porter was good but the best thing there was the cider!!very very nice!

instead yesterday I found by chance the Red Oak beer boutique in the city center(I went to print some copy of my resume on office work  )
and I'm entred of course .....well guys I taste the IPA and the berliner weisse and they are perfect!oh well in the IPA there was US hops...but used in a good way so not a hops bomb but an elegant aroma and nice bitter nice malty good!and also the berliner I couldn't belive to find something like that in Australia!that's style it's very hard to fine not only in Europe but also in germany!!!
I spoke a bit with the publican, he is a good boy maybe the boss...I don't know that....but the strange thing is that I ask a bit about the brewery like where is it and if I can have a tour...but he said NO IT'S A SECRET!!!!
what means?why???????very very strange...or well strange for me maybe here is normal I don't know...but in Italy the craft brewery are almost happy to meet the fans...
the beer were soo much perfect, clean, so professional..and you can't know nothing about the brewery....too strange...someone can explain me?


----------



## Lex (15/6/13)

I can vouch for the Royal Albert (Commonwealth St, Surry Hills), it's my local from work. I was in here yesterday lunchtime and they had a Feral Brewing Co tap takeover, still on from Thursday night. There must have been 9 or 10 different Feral beers on tap, including two the hand pumps. Nice if you like American IPAs. 

They normally have a good selection of beers on tap, often with the Young Henry's on the hand pump, others I've had in there recently from Mountain Goat and Riverside brewery. It's worth checking out.


----------



## TNT650R (21/6/13)

thanks!maybe I will pass tonight..or tomorrow!!
Hey guys if anyone whant's to have few beers with me I'm glad!
to entere in the local alone, sometime is funny because I meet people on the bar...but it can be boring if I don't know none.. h34r:


----------



## mckenry (4/8/15)

So, this thread is a couple of years old now. I am showing off Sydney to a couple of friends later this month. They are a couple and "good beer" drinkers.
What are considered the best beer venues these days? I was thinking about doing the ferry thing to Manly and going to 4Pines. That might be a good lunch starter..?
They're not Sydney virgins, so the harbour is not necessarily a must do for the beer day out.
Suggestions please. Public transport of course.


----------



## welly2 (4/8/15)

mckenry said:


> So, this thread is a couple of years old now. I am showing off Sydney to a couple of friends later this month. They are a couple and "good beer" drinkers.
> What are considered the best beer venues these days? I was thinking about doing the ferry thing to Manly and going to 4Pines. That might be a good lunch starter..?
> They're not Sydney virgins, so the harbour is not necessarily a must do for the beer day out.
> Suggestions please. Public transport of course.


Bitter Phew, Local Taphouse - both around Darlinghurst

The Dove and Olive, The KB Hotel - Surry Hills

Sweeney's roof top - CBD

The Harts Hotel, Lord Nelson - The Rocks

That'll probably keep you busy for a day


----------



## motch02 (4/8/15)

Bitter Phew is hands down my favourite with Albert a close second, but Bitter Phews bottle list is a goldmine and the taps cover just about everything


----------



## mckenry (4/8/15)

Bitter Phew. Had never heard of it!


----------



## welly2 (4/8/15)

mckenry said:


> Bitter Phew. Had never heard of it!


It's about a km up the road from Hyde park on Oxford street. Upstairs above either an Asian restaurant or a gay sex shop, one of the two. Probably best to google map it. They have a massive bottled beer list, about 10 taps and every one is a winner.

I had an imperial IPA, a delicious stout, a Dutch tripel and American brown ale. All were crackers.


----------



## Rocker1986 (4/8/15)

I'm trying to remember from when I visited with my now ex, last year.. all the ones in that list except Bitter Phew and the KB were covered I think. We did check out one around Darlinghurst called Shady Pines Saloon. The entrance is ******* hard to find though, it's in a back laneway and the door looks like all the others. They had a fair few imported craft beers, mainly in bottles, the bar itself is reminiscent of the American west, really cool little place, assuming it's still there anyway. In the CBD we went to Redoak which wasn't bad although they only have their own beers I think.

The Australian hotel in the rocks was our favourite though, tried a shitload of beers there. Pyrmont Bridge hotel down from where we were staying even had a few we hadn't heard of but not to the extent of the others. Enjoyed Harts pub too, and the food there was bloody good.

Didn't get a chance to get over to 4 Pines though.


----------



## /// (4/8/15)

Funnily enough if this is a 2 year old post, there are 5 odd breweries worth looking at the inner SW. Start at Young Henrys, Rocks (me), Willy the Boatman, Batch and Grifter. Wayward (hurry the fark up Shaun) and James Squire are not far away as well, shit happens ey'?


----------



## welly2 (5/8/15)

Rocker1986 said:


> The Australian hotel in the rocks was our favourite though, tried a shitload of beers there. Pyrmont Bridge hotel down from where we were staying even had a few we hadn't heard of but not to the extent of the others. Enjoyed Harts pub too, and the food there was bloody good.
> 
> Didn't get a chance to get over to 4 Pines though.


Forgot about The Australian. That should be on the list if anyone is around the Rocks and goes into The Harts and/or the Lord Nelson. Good pizza there too.


----------



## mckenry (5/8/15)

Yeah. I've done the rocks to death. Pyrmont too. Surprised no one mentioned quarrymans.


----------



## welly2 (5/8/15)

mckenry said:


> Yeah. I've done the rocks to death. Pyrmont too. Surprised no one mentioned quarrymans.


Oh, forgot about the Quarrysmans. That's a good 'un too.


----------

